# Prozac, helps but Gak!



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Since I have been on Prozac I feel better sometimes, almost frantically better. I go on cleaning jags or yard work jags that leave me pain ridden and exhausted. But I don't feel like I can stop when the mood hits me, even though I know I'll pay later! Does anyone else get this?Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Laurie, I know that when I feel better I want to do everything all in one day. I guess we have so many tired days that when we have a few good ones we think we can go back to being our old selves. Yes, I've learned over the years and I'm still learning that we have to pace, pace, pace ourselves. What I do sometimes is take a ibruprofen (although I don't like taking it) prior to doing anything physical. It seems to take the edge off of the pain afterwards.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Laurie..How many mg. do you take? I've recently switched from Prozac to Effexor because I felt so tired and sleepy during the day. Glad it is helping you.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Rowe, We're still working on the dose. Right now I take one one day, and two the next. So far it's working. Who knows. I haven't slept in three nights now, and I still take Restoril at night. Argh!Laurie


----------



## katjam (Jun 5, 2003)

<<I've recently switched from Prozac to Effexor because I felt so tired and sleepy during the day>>Hi, I'm new, and I have the same problem. I never thought it might be the prozac. I seem to get tired off and on during the day and evening, my worst hours are from 3-6 pm and 8-9 pm. I thought it was part of the fibro.


----------

